# ssh connection - i want block all

## michi-monster

Hello,

i want block every connections with ssh. Manuelly i can do this with #/etc/init.d/sshd stop. But what can i do to block everytime the ssh connections?

----------

## Ant P.

```
rc-update delete sshd
```

----------

## ct85711

Well, the easiest way like you said is stop sshd from starting (removing it from your run level so it is not started)...  This does not stop you from ssh to another computer, as that the service is on their side...

The alternative, is in your firewall is to block ssh port, port 22 by default (you may want to double check the configs in case you changed this).

----------

